# My Filly is a Hussy!



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm fairly well versed with repro, but this brat has got me all wound up.

My now 3 year old 13hh pony filly has been in a rip roaring heat for literally weeks. Her legs and tail are just covered. She stands, pees, and winks 24/7. Her newest thing is the board owners 20+ yr old draft horse gelding. She literally harasses him allllll day long; backing up into him, peeing, winking, etc. He doesn't play along and is apparently extremely confused and beginning to get irritated with her. She's losing weight because she's doing this crap instead of eating. Put her inside and she tries to climb out, even with her boyfriend in the barn; something she's never done.

Obviously, the vet is coming out sometime this week. Mom says she's just a 'typical teenager,' but my gut says she's cystic, has a tumor, etc, and it hasn't been wrong yet. I've seen cystic cows but never anything like this.

Has anyone else had a 'ready' mare? What was the cause? Isnit possible it's just 'her?'

Here's her 'boyfriend.' The mare next to her is another ancient draft, that doesn't seem to ever come in heat and isn't playing along either. She's interested when there are foals (aren't any now), but otherwise doesn't seem to be Marish at all.


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2016)

Transitional heats in the spring can be horrific, but this does sound like it could be a bit more than that. Sounds like a good plan that you have the vet coming out.

I had an AQHA mare that was a hussy when she was in, and all during her pregnancy too, made me second guess whether or not she was pregnant, she was, but still a hussy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2016)

Out of the two mares I have , One is a complete hussy the other is the complete opposite






let us know what the vet says


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (May 3, 2016)

The little witch with a b has now taken to charging people in the field. Still in a roaring heat, but now in dry lot jail. Vet comes tomorrow so we will see.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (May 6, 2016)

My gut was right, she is cystic. A GNRH shot later, and now some Regumate. Anyone used Regumate before? It's my first time. Is it really magic?


----------



## amysue (May 6, 2016)

A friend of mine in college had a cystic mare who was maintained very well on Regumate. She boarded at a farm with 4 stallions and was unbearable before treatment.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 7, 2016)

Glad you found out what was going on. I've never used Regumate the way that you are going to be, but I know that it has worked wonders for others.

One thing - unless they've changed the product - be very careful when using it. GLOVES are important. It can be absorbed thru your skin and it can both be unbearable for you AND make you unbearable and others around you miserable as it affects you. It is a hormone and it can work fast and it can severely affect you.

I only used it on one mare personally - to make sure we didn't end up with twins (a 2nd time) and to maintain her pregnancy w/o her losing the foal late term. I then sold the product I didn't use back to the vet (I bought the bottle). That was back when it was a scrip in the 90s early 2000-2001 - don't think it is any more.


----------

